# My 2nd knife ever.



## Beanwagon (Oct 7, 2019)

Finished my second knife ever. 15n20, the handle is dyed karelian Birch & brass. Made with and angle grinder & file jig. Hand engraved. I just need to re clean the polished edge. I am contemplating putting a micro bevel on this but I will test it out 1st and decide.

There is lots of room for improvement & I have learn't a lot from this knife. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Beanwagon (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## milkbaby (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice job, much better than my second knife was! Just keep making them and they'll get even better with more experience. Looking forward to seeing your future knives!


----------



## ojisan (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks great!
What did you engrave on the knife?


----------



## Beanwagon (Oct 8, 2019)

ojisan said:


> Looks great!
> What did you engrave on the knife?



Thanks! I engraved the google translation of my name. Who knows how acurate that is/what it actually means haha.


----------



## ojisan (Oct 8, 2019)

Beanwagon said:


> Thanks! I engraved the google translation of my name. Who knows how acurate that is/what it actually means haha.



I see! I think I got your name 

It would be better to put the forth character "ー" horizontally when you describe Japanese words horizontally.


----------



## Beanwagon (Oct 8, 2019)

ojisan said:


> I see! I think I got your name
> 
> It would be better to put the forth character "ー" horizontally when you describe Japanese words horizontally.



Thanks for the advice. I really enjoy hand engraving.


----------



## inferno (Oct 24, 2019)

really nice job. 
how does a file jig look/work?


----------

